# Chapman MFA Screenwriting Applicants 2021



## Chris W

Didn't see a Chapman Screenwriting thread yet so thought I'd create one.

Deadline is December 1st!

How many of you have turned it in? When do you plan on turning it in if you haven't?

I highly recommend not waiting to the last moment btw as one year technical difficulties caused someone to miss the deadline. 😬

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Help!!! I've successfully uploaded all my documents and filled out everything. However, there seems to be a problem because I need to enter a "middle name" but I don't have a middle name lol. Anyone else experience this? I emailed Chapman yesterday and just called the Admissions Office, but they're closed today. If anything, I might just write "N/A" haha.


----------



## its_me_mari

Abbey Normal said:


> Help!!! I've successfully uploaded all my documents and filled out everything. However, there seems to be a problem because I need to enter a "middle name" but I don't have a middle name lol. Anyone else experience this? I emailed Chapman yesterday and just called the Admissions Office, but they're closed today. If anything, I might just write "N/A" haha.
> 
> View attachment 2011


Same thing happend to me right now, but I was able to submit the application just fine, without filling the middle name.
I'm having trouble with payment now.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Update...so it's okay to leave the "middle name" blank if you don't have a middle name. Here's the email from Chapman's Graduate Counselor.


----------



## Abbey Normal

marianass45 said:


> Same thing happend to me right now, but I was able to submit the application just fine, without filling the middle name.
> I'm having trouble with payment now.


Once you submit your application, it should take you the Chapman portal where you will see everything you've submitted. At the top, you should see PAYMENT ($60), click on that. I just made my payment. I'm officially done applying to all my MFA programs.

Good luck : )


----------



## its_me_mari

Abbey Normal said:


> Once you submit your application, it should take you the Chapman portal where you will see everything you've submitted. At the top, you should see PAYMENT ($60), click on that. I just made my payment. I'm officially done applying to all my MFA programs.
> 
> Good luck : )


Yes I did that....
The problem is that they ask for "account number" and, as an internation student is not working...

I'm on the phone with my bank right now trying to solve the problem

So happy that you are done with everything! I've finished AFI today as well (just have to pay now) but I still have Columbia to go (only missing the 1 page film treatment).

Good luck =D


----------



## its_me_mari

Update from the payment at NYU: it finally worked after almost 6 hours! hahahahhaha


----------



## Abbey Normal

marianass45 said:


> Update from the payment at NYU: it finally worked after almost 6 hours! hahahahhaha


It's a good thing you did it today cause tomorrow would've been a nightmare haha.

Good luck : )


----------



## viipyramids

Just checked on the status of my application and saw that Chapman failed to acknowledge one of my transcripts even though I sent it 2 months before the deadline. I sent an email to the admissions counselor including proof that I indeed sent the transcripts months ago and offered to resend transcripts again, but now I'm freaking out. Does this mean my application will be disqualified?


----------



## llueve

viipyramids said:


> Just checked on the status of my application and saw that Chapman failed to acknowledge one of my transcripts even though I sent it 2 months before the deadline. I sent an email to the admissions counselor including proof that I indeed sent the transcripts months ago and offered to resend transcripts again, but now I'm freaking out. Does this mean my application will be disqualified?


No I think, don't freak out until you hear back from Admissions. You reached out, you sent in your proof -- the facts are in your favor. Give them a couple days to get back to you and chances are, it will be OK. I really believe that.

The one thing that could possibly be affected is Fellowship eligibility (it's a scholarship thing) and you can reach out to the program about that just to make sure you're still eligible. That can come after you sort the transcript issue with admissions, though.

Best of luck! I think it will be OK.


----------



## lucychoi97

viipyramids said:


> Just checked on the status of my application and saw that Chapman failed to acknowledge one of my transcripts even though I sent it 2 months before the deadline. I sent an email to the admissions counselor including proof that I indeed sent the transcripts months ago and offered to resend transcripts again, but now I'm freaking out. Does this mean my application will be disqualified?


Don’t panic. It happened to me too few weeks ago and it turned out to be okay as long as you have the proof that you sent them. Just wait for their reply and it should be fine since you already sent them.


----------



## viipyramids

Thank you both so much for your reassurance! 

I sent a screenshot of proof that I sent the transcripts a while ago, and I also re-sent the transcripts. Chapman accepted the new transcripts and said my application was fine now, so it seems they are still going to consider my application. 

For anyone reading this thread in future application years, I suggest you send in your application a day before the final deadline so you have time to check the "application status" and confirm that Chapman indeed opened your transcripts-- especially if you send them digitally from a transcript serves that only allows access for a limited number of days.


----------



## llueve

Have y'all noticed that some of the other Chapman disciplines do interviews but ours apparently doesn't? 
I've always wondered why that is -- why some schools have interviews only for certain disciplines... And should we feel relieved or left out...hmmmmm .....


----------



## its_me_mari

llueve said:


> Have y'all noticed that some of the other Chapman disciplines do interviews but ours apparently doesn't?
> I've always wondered why that is -- why some schools have interviews only for certain disciplines... And should we feel relieved or left out...hmmmmm .....


Yeees, I realized the same thing!
Since I'm very anxious about the process, I'm lurking the other disciplines forums to see what people are up to and how is the process. Maybe they want to decide solemnly on our writings? Don't know hahahahaha


----------



## Abbey Normal

llueve said:


> Have y'all noticed that some of the other Chapman disciplines do interviews but ours apparently doesn't?
> I've always wondered why that is -- why some schools have interviews only for certain disciplines... And should we feel relieved or left out...hmmmmm .....


Personally, I feel like all schools should have an interview process. But for some odd reason, USC and Chapman don't. I know Chapman has a strong production program and a state of the art facility. I did a tour before the pandemic and it's a nice campus with lots of expensive equipment. It appears lots of film schools tend to favor filmmakers/directors over screenwriters. Curious to hear what others have to say.


----------



## its_me_mari

Hey everyone,

Just checking in to see if you are all great, dealing with the waiting! 😄
We just coming through Feb, so I'm hoping for news in maybe... 2 and a half weeks?


----------



## Abbey Normal

marianass45 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just checking in to see if you are all great, dealing with the waiting! 😄
> We just coming through Feb, so I'm hoping for news in maybe... 2 and a half weeks?


I think I've spent more time on this site than actually writing. Talk about time management. THE...WAIT...IS...KILLING...ME!

Also, congrats on the Colubmia interview!!! You're 2/2! 😊


----------



## its_me_mari

Abbey Normal said:


> I think I've spent more time on this site than actually writing. Talk about time management. THE...WAIT...IS...KILLING...ME!
> 
> Also, congrats on the Colubmia interview!!! You're 2/2! 😊


Me too! Hahahahaha Sometimes I think that the 60 people online are actually all me hahahahaha

and thank yoooou ☺️ I’m actually mind-blown about it yet!


----------



## Chris W

Ha. If you guys want something fun to pass the time here that's not as stressful we can get another screenwriting game going like those one:






						SCREENWRITING GAME 01 - Nick & Sally
					

People have been asking what to do now that their applications are submitted... how about a screenwriting game?  I'll start one here... feel free to start some others so we can get a bunch going. It's a chain story game... so someone starts it... another person adds on... etc...  Below is the...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Krmg

Anyone else going to the Barry Jenkins Chapman Master Class tomorrow night?!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Krmg said:


> Anyone else going to the Barry Jenkins Chapman Master Class tomorrow night?!


Yep! I'll be there. For a second I thought it was an interview notification haha. I did atttend the Judd Apatow masterclass back in December and really enjoyed it. Anyway, Chapman needs to hurry up with these notifications! I'm growing impatient. 🤬


----------



## its_me_mari

Krmg said:


> Anyone else going to the Barry Jenkins Chapman Master Class tomorrow night?!


Meeeee 🙋‍♀️


----------



## Krmg

Abbey Normal said:


> Yep! I'll be there. For a second I thought it was an interview notification haha. I did atttend the Judd Apatow masterclass back in December and really enjoyed it. Anyway, Chapman needs to hurry up with these notifications! I'm growing impatient. 🤬


 I also attended the Judd Apatow Master Class! I thought it was fun and I enjoyed his anecdotes. Do you think this is a good sign about admission?! I really wish all these schools would hurry up  with notifications toooooo!


----------



## its_me_mari

Abbey Normal said:


> Yep! I'll be there. For a second I thought it was an interview notification haha. I did atttend the Judd Apatow masterclass back in December and really enjoyed it. Anyway, Chapman needs to hurry up with these notifications! I'm growing impatient. 🤬


Same happened to me!
I literally screamed and jumped hahahaha


----------



## Krmg

I'm not too jazzed about the Master Class being at 10pm my time (7pm California time) 😭I teach at 8am Thursday morning.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Krmg said:


> I also attended the Judd Apatow Master Class! I thought it was fun and I enjoyed his anecdotes. Do you think this is a good sign about admission?! I really wish all these schools would hurry up  with notifications toooooo!


This could be a good sign, but I don't know lol. At least we'll get 1 hour of Zoom time with Barry Jenkins so that'll calm my nerves for a few days.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Question to the group -- Just out of curiousity why did you all apply to this program? I know it's a top 10 film school (currently ranked 6th). I'd love to hear your thoughts. Pros/cons if any. I'll start.

Pros:
- Close to home, so if I got in (assuming I get in) I could live rent free (a big plus and money saver cause OC could be a little pricey)
- State of the art facility (although this does not mean much for screenwriters)
- Solid faculty plus some new lecturers with legit credts in film/TV
- Solid alumni (lots of Dodge alum work in the industry and really look out for each other)
- Great connection with Netflix
- Stephen Galloway was named Dean last year, which helps boosts Chapman's reputation

Cons:
- I believe they only give out a limited number of scholarships (at the most $20,000 for the duration of the program), which means we're responsible for the rest. So that means $$$$
- Chapman is located in Orange County, so roughly 45 minutes south of LA
- This one is a personal one, but for some reason I was unable to speak to a current MFA Screenwriting student at Chapman. The only person I manage to get a hold of was from the TV Writing/Producing student, but it's a slightly different track for Screenwriting


----------



## its_me_mari

Krmg said:


> I'm not too jazzed about the Master Class being at 10pm my time (7pm California time) 😭I teach at 8am Thursday morning.


Right?? It’ll be midnight for me and I work at 8! But totally worth it!



Abbey Normal said:


> Question to the group -- Just out of curiousity why did you all apply to this program? I know it's a top 10 film school (currently ranked 6th). I'd love to hear your thoughts. Pros/cons if any. I'll start.
> 
> Pros:
> - Close to home, so if I got in (assuming I get in) I could live rent free (a big plus and money saver cause OC could be a little pricey)
> - State of the art facility (although this does not mean much for screenwriters)
> - Solid faculty plus some new lecturers with legit credts in film/TV
> - Solid alumni (lots of Dodge alum work in the industry and really look out for each other)
> - Great connection with Netflix
> - Stephen Galloway was named Dean last year, which helps boosts Chapman's reputation
> 
> Cons:
> - I believe they only give out a limited number of scholarships (at the most $20,000 for the duration of the program), which means we're responsible for the rest. So that means $$$$
> - Chapman is located in Orange County, so roughly 45 minutes south of LA
> - This one is a personal one, but for some reason I was unable to speak to a current MFA Screenwriting student at Chapman. The only person I manage to get a hold of was from the TV Writing/Producing student, but it's a slightly different track for Screenwriting


I agree with everything you stated above. Besides that, for me, as an international applicant, Orange is easier and cheaper to live in than LA!

But the thing is, at least for me, I didn’t know a lot about Chapman before starting to search schools. So I was a little in the dark and I decided to participate in the info session. That was when I actually fell in love with the faculty and Dodge!


----------



## Chris W

Abbey Normal said:


> This one is a personal one, but for some reason I was unable to speak to a current MFA Screenwriting student at Chapman. The only person I manage to get a hold of was from the TV Writing/Producing student, but it's a slightly different track for Screenwriting


Try to reach out to @IndecisiveElle . She should be able to hook you up with a current screenwriting student. @WriterGirl33 is also a current student. @alanray as well.


----------



## Krmg

Abbey Normal said:


> Question to the group -- Just out of curiousity why did you all apply to this program? I know it's a top 10 film school (currently ranked 6th). I'd love to hear your thoughts. Pros/cons if any. I'll start.
> 
> Pros:
> - Close to home, so if I got in (assuming I get in) I could live rent free (a big plus and money saver cause OC could be a little pricey)
> - State of the art facility (although this does not mean much for screenwriters)
> - Solid faculty plus some new lecturers with legit credts in film/TV
> - Solid alumni (lots of Dodge alum work in the industry and really look out for each other)
> - Great connection with Netflix
> - Stephen Galloway was named Dean last year, which helps boosts Chapman's reputation
> 
> Cons:
> - I believe they only give out a limited number of scholarships (at the most $20,000 for the duration of the program), which means we're responsible for the rest. So that means $$$$
> - Chapman is located in Orange County, so roughly 45 minutes south of LA
> - This one is a personal one, but for some reason I was unable to speak to a current MFA Screenwriting student at Chapman. The only person I manage to get a hold of was from the TV Writing/Producing student, but it's a slightly different track for Screenwriting


I applied for a few reasons: it was in the top 10 MFA screenwriting schools (i told myself if I was going to sell my soul in the form of student loans it would have to be for a top program), I like that it's not in LA properly,  I like the alumni associated with Chapman, and I think the current students at the info sessions were really helpful and seemed super nice. Those are my only reasons really 💁🏽‍♀️ well and the fact that I want to write screenplays for a living hahaha


----------



## Abbey Normal

Tfw you recieve an email from Dodge and think to yourself "I got in," but then realize it's only an invite to see student thesis films. 😒


----------



## thespian

Abbey Normal said:


> Tfw you recieve an email from Dodge and think to yourself "I got in," but then realize it's only an invite to see student thesis films. 😒


My stomach dropped too.


----------



## its_me_mari

Abbey Normal said:


> Tfw you recieve an email from Dodge and think to yourself "I got in," but then realize it's only an invite to see student thesis films. 😒


Sameeee!! I died and came back to life


----------



## Krmg

Anyone remember the date or rough time frame that Dodge is sending out decision notifications? I honestly can't remember haha


----------



## Abbey Normal

Krmg said:


> Anyone remember the date or rough time frame that Dodge is sending out decision notifications? I honestly can't remember haha


According to the 2020 thread, notifications were sent out March 13th, which was on a Friday. So maybe we'll hear back next Friday or so.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Did anyone attend yesterday's First Cut Screening? I was thoroughly impressed by everyone's thesis films. The closing film in particular. It was incredible! Lots of talented filmmakers/storytellers at Chapman.

One more week y'all haha.


----------



## Krmg

Abbey Normal said:


> According to the 2020 thread, notifications were sent out March 13th, which was on a Friday. So maybe we'll hear back next Friday or so.


It's Friday! Fingered crossed results come out today!


----------



## angelah

does anyone know what time they usually send out results?  refreshing every hour is driving me crazy


----------



## Abbey Normal

angelah said:


> does anyone know what time they usually send out results?  refreshing every hour is driving me crazy


Historically speaking, results should come out today. Not sure if it's an email or a noticification via the Chapman portal. In the mean time, keep refreshing!!! 😄


----------



## Krmg

Hi All, I contacted someone in admissions, and they said that decisions would begin next week and roll out through April. Dang, I really wanted it to be today... only a little wait longer.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Ugh...channeling my inner Creed.


----------



## angelah

guys I just refreshed my portal and there's a graduate international student form...? No decision letters or anything, but when I open the form it says "now that you've been admitted"...? I applied to the producing track 🤔

Did anyone else's portal update?


----------



## Krmg

angelah said:


> guys I just refreshed my portal and there's a graduate international student form...? No decision letters or anything, but when I open the form it says "now that you've been admitted"...? I applied to the producing track 🤔
> 
> Did anyone else's portal update?


My porter updated, but it only lists my application fee and when I paid it now instead of a bunch of other things it used to list, but I'm a domestic student. My portal definitely looks different though, and when I contacted admissions today they said admissions would start rolling out next week 🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## angelah

Krmg said:


> My porter updated, but it only lists my application fee and when I paid it now instead of a bunch of other things it used to list, but I'm a domestic student. My portal definitely looks different though, and when I contacted admissions today they said admissions would start rolling out next week 🤷🏽‍♀️


My guess is that decisions have already been made, but they're just postponing publishing them for some reason...🤕 ugh this is so irritating


----------



## Krmg

angelah said:


> My guess is that decisions have already been made, but they're just postponing publishing them for some reason...🤕 ugh this is so irritating


Did everything else on your portal disappear besides that form, or does it still list your application materials?


----------



## angelah

Krmg said:


> Did everything else on your portal disappear besides that form, or does it still list your application materials?


Everything else disappeared for me too. Now I just have my application fee listed and that form.


----------



## Krmg

@angelah Hmmm... that's so strange! They really must be getting their stuff together about admissions decisions. 😂


----------



## Abbey Normal

Krmg said:


> My porter updated, but it only lists my application fee and when I paid it now instead of a bunch of other things it used to list, but I'm a domestic student. My portal definitely looks different though, and when I contacted admissions today they said admissions would start rolling out next week 🤷🏽‍♀️


Hey! Domestic here. My portal looks the same. Nothing has changed. I see the Application Checklist with all my materials and the submission fee.


----------



## Krmg

Abbey Normal said:


> Hey! Domestic here. My portal looks the same. Nothing has changed. I see the Application Checklist with all my materials and the submission fee.


What does it all mean!? Why can't they just notify us? I'm so confused hahaha


----------



## ngs091

Krmg said:


> What does it all mean!? Why can't they just notify us? I'm so confused hahaha


No idea.

I just see my submission fee on my cellphone right now.

I saw my materials too earlier today from my laptop.


I didn’t log into the portals until today since I submitted.

Are they sometimes different in terms of device used?


----------



## Krmg

ngs091 said:


> No idea.
> 
> I just see my submission fee on my cellphone.
> 
> I saw my materials too earlier today from my laptop.
> 
> 
> I didn’t log into the portals until today since I submitted.
> 
> Are they sometimes different in terms of device used?


Earlier today all of my received application materials were listed on my laptop portal view, and now it's basically blank except for my application fee


----------



## catmom

Mine looks the same with all of my application materials up. I applied for the directing program!


----------



## Abbey Normal

angelah said:


> No decision letters or anything, but when I open the form it says *"now that you've been admitted"*...? I applied to the producing track 🤔
> 
> Did anyone else's portal update?


Hold up...so are you admitted or not? lol. It explicitly states ADMITTED haha. If so, congrats! If not, well...I don't know what to tell you. 😄

I'm on a laptop and refreshed my portal. Still the same - all my materials and fee are still there. I give up.


----------



## ngs091

catmom said:


> Mine looks the same with all of my application materials up. I applied for the directing program!


I will say Angelah and you applied to other programs than screenwriting. Producing and directing, respectively.

So.... guys/gals... let’s not sweat it too much.

Of course, I am saying this checking it every few minutes in a bar.
Haha!


----------



## angelah

Abbey Normal said:


> Hold up...so are you admitted or not? lol. It explicitly states ADMITTED haha. If so, congrats! If not, well...I don't know what to tell you. 😄
> 
> I'm on a laptop and refreshed my portal. Still the same - all my materials and fee are still there. I give up.


I'm super confused too. I want to believe it's good news but it really is just a form 😭
I think you guys interviewed a week later than us so maybe your decisions will also arrive later..?


----------



## Krmg

angelah said:


> I'm super confused too. I want to believe it's good news but it really is just a form 😭
> I think you guys interviewed a week later than us so maybe your decisions will also arrive later..?


I didn't interview because I applied in screenwriting


----------



## Abbey Normal

angelah said:


> I'm super confused too. I want to believe it's good news but it really is just a form 😭
> I think you guys interviewed a week later than us so maybe your decisions will also arrive later..?


The screenwriting track is the only discipline that does not give interviews. Why? I have no idea. It's either accepted/denied/waitlisted. So we're kind of in the dark haha.


----------



## angelah

Abbey Normal said:


> The screenwriting track is the only discipline that does not give interviews. Why? I have no idea. It's either accepted/denied/waitlisted. So we're kind of in the dark haha.


oh that's right. My brain glitched and thought this is directing. My bad! We'll just all keep refreshing i guess 🤧


----------



## JADEL

angelah said:


> guys I just refreshed my portal and there's a graduate international student form...? No decision letters or anything, but when I open the form it says "now that you've been admitted"...? I applied to the producing track 🤔
> 
> Did anyone else's portal update?


That means you are admitted, congrats!! Last year one of my friends got this form too, and she was accepted by directing program.


----------



## Krmg

Anyone else's portal update? I've been worrying about what a blank portal means alllllll night 😂


----------



## Reelgurltx

Krmg said:


> Anyone else's portal update? I've been worrying about what a blank portal means alllllll night 😂


Same! I applied to Directing. I also applied at Chapman to creative writing and was accepted a few weeks ago. I received an email to check my portal and when I did the portal had changed and my checklist was gone, but I also had a link to a letter with my acceptance decision. This time no link, no email, no letter - just no checklist lol whyyyyyy


----------



## Krmg

Reelgurltx said:


> Same! I applied to Directing. I also applied at Chapman to creative writing and was accepted a few weeks ago. I received an email to check my portal and when I did the portal had changed and my checklist was gone, but I also had a link to a letter with my acceptance decision. This time no link, no email, no letter - just no checklist lol whyyyyyy


This wait is really excruciating. But congrats on your creative writing acceptance!!!🥳


----------



## Krmg

I just got in!!! ❤️❤️ Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## aspirinmovies

Just got in as well! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## DarynRobinson

I just got accepted to the MFA Screenwriting program!!!


----------



## ngs091

DarynRobinson said:


> I just got accepted to the MFA Screenwriting program!!!


As did I, as well!!!!


----------



## Chris W

Krmg said:


> I just got in!!! ❤️❤️ Good luck to everyone else!!





aspirinmovies said:


> Just got in as well! Good luck everyone!!





DarynRobinson said:


> I just got accepted to the MFA Screenwriting program!!!





ngs091 said:


> As did I, as well!!!!


Congrats!!! That is so awesome!!!

The link to the gain access to the Chapman private forum is here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - Chapman
		


Be sure to update your Applications with all the decision info and share your portfolios or application materials on them if you're willing. 

Also be sure to update or add your Applications of you got Waitlisted or rejected as that'll seriously help us figure out how many people from the Waitlist get admitted.

There's also new fields for age, county, film experience, and Scholarship awarded that will be very helpful to future applicants.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more info people can add the more info we have for each program to better help people.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Congrats to everyone that got in. Super stocked for you!!! Did y'all receive an email or was this a notification via the Chapman portal?


----------



## Krmg

Abbey Normal said:


> Congrats to everyone that got in. Super stocked for you!!! Did y'all receive an email or was this a notification via the Chapman portal?


I didn't receive an email, I just checked my portal and the letter was there. I def will have some questions for you about moving to Orange! Thanks for being so helpful!!


----------



## Reelgurltx

Krmg said:


> I just got in!!! ❤️❤️ Good luck to everyone else!!


I got in, too!!!


----------



## Krmg

Reelgurltx said:


> I got in, too!!!


Congrats!!!! Are you thinking of attending?! It's the only place I was admitted so I'm moving to Orange!! 🍊🍊🍊


----------



## Reelgurltx

Krmg said:


> Congrats!!!! Are you thinking of attending?! It's the only place I was admitted so I'm moving to Orange!! 🍊🍊🍊


Yes!!! I got in there in 2 different programs. It’s definitely meant to be that I move to Orange! 😂


----------



## mmilk88

Hi Everyone- lurker since the fall and I just got my acceptance as well! I'm a little thrown off by the two week decision time. Anyone know the reason for the short turn around time? 
Thanks to you all! And congrats


----------



## zoelang

Just found out I got in, too!!


----------



## Reelgurltx

mmilk88 said:


> Hi Everyone- lurker since the fall and I just got my acceptance as well! I'm a little thrown off by the two week decision time. Anyone know the reason for the short turn around time?
> Thanks to you all! And congrats


Congrats to you as well! That’s weird. My decision isn’t due until April 15, but it’s for the directing program not screenwriting. I agree that’s short! Maybe email Eva?


----------



## mmilk88

Reelgurltx said:


> Congrats to you as well! That’s weird. My decision isn’t due until April 15, but it’s for the directing program not screenwriting. I agree that’s short! Maybe email Eva?


Ah okay, maybe it is based on the program? It does feel like a very quick window to make a big decision. I emailed Melissa because she was listed as the graduate admissions counselor, but I will let you know what I find out!


----------



## angelah

Got in for producing! Congrats to everyone who got in and good luck if you’re still waiting! You got this!! 😃


----------



## its_me_mari

Congratulations everyone!!

Patiently  Waiting around here!


----------



## Krmg

marianass45 said:


> Congratulations everyone!!
> 
> Patiently  Waiting around here!


I really hope you get in!!!!


----------



## Abbey Normal

marianass45 said:


> Congratulations everyone!!
> 
> Patiently  Waiting around here!


Umm....me too. Like what the hell Chapman. It's Monday. Don't play with my emotions. If anything, I'll probably drive by the campus after work and storm the Admissions office and demand to know whether or not I've been accepted.


----------



## its_me_mari

Abbey Normal said:


> Umm....me too. Like what the hell Chapman. It's Monday. Don't play with my emotions. If anything, I'll probably drive by the campus after work and storm the Admissions office and demand to know whether or not I've been accepted.


Sign me in!
I'll be joining via Zoom!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Waitlisted lol...ummm...that's a hard pass for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris W

Abbey Normal said:


> Waitlisted lol...ummm...that's a hard pass for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2249


AFI then?


----------



## Abbey Normal

Chris W said:


> AFI then?


Yes, sir! AFI was always at the top of my list. In retrospect, I should've just applied to AFI. Would've saved $300 lol. Think of how many In n Out double-doubles I could've had during the pandemic haha.


----------



## angelah

does anyone know how they are handling covid? are classes fully online or can we choose to attend in person?


----------



## Chris W

angelah said:


> does anyone know how they are handling covid? are classes fully online or can we choose to attend in person?


I'm pretty sure someone answered this in the AMA forum.






						Film School Student AMAs (Ask Me Anything)
					

Want to know how to get into film school? Learn from these AMAs (Ask Me Anything threads) by current and accepted film students.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Abbey Normal

angelah said:


> does anyone know how they are handling covid? are classes fully online or can we choose to attend in person?


If I remember correctly from the info-session, classes were still all online, especially for screenwriting majors. I know other schools will be doing a hybrid come Fall. Assuming a majority of the population is vaccinated by summer, most if not all, schools will resume to in-person with Covid safety protocols. I know AFI said hybrid come Fall.


----------



## angelah

Abbey Normal said:


> If I remember correctly from the info-session, classes were still all online, especially for screenwriting majors. I know other schools will be doing a hybrid come Fall. Assuming a majority of the population is vaccinated by summer, most if not all, schools will resume to in-person with Covid safety protocols. I know AFI said hybrid come Fall.


Thx! I really hope they'll be at least hybrid! 🤞


----------



## RedWriter

I was waitlisted as well!!


----------



## its_me_mari

Waitlisted too!


----------



## viipyramids

Waitlisted! I got into USC so I'll be turning down my spot, so anyone below me on the waitlist can move up


----------



## thespian

Waitlisted over here as well!


----------



## lucychoi97

I got accepted! But i got no from afi and usc


----------



## Abbey Normal

lucychoi97 said:


> I got accepted! But i got no from afi and usc


Congrats!!! Are you going to attend Chapman? If so, good luck! 😀


----------



## lucychoi97

Abbey Normal said:


> Congrats!!! Are you going to attend Chapman? If so, good luck! 😀


Thanks! I’m not sure yet. I’m still waiting to hear back from NYU and Columbia so i have to see how that goes 
Best of luck for everybody here!!


----------



## harrietb

Accepted! Been thinking a lot and I'm gonna defer if I can


----------



## lucychoi97

for those of you who got accepted, do you guys know when they would contact us for scholarship/fellowship?


----------



## khare_97

lucychoi97 said:


> for those of you who got accepted, do you guys know when they would contact us for scholarship/fellowship?


Just got accepted - from what I gather anytime in the next fortnight!


----------



## Krmg

lucychoi97 said:


> for those of you who got accepted, do you guys know when they would contact us for scholarship/fellowship?


Hi @lucychoi97, my scholarship information came with my acceptance letter yesterday. An additional letter called "scholarship letter" was attached at the bottom of the acceptance letter on my portal. I'm not sure whether they are or are not sending out more scholarships 🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## lucychoi97

Krmg said:


> Hi @lucychoi97, my scholarship information came with my acceptance letter yesterday. An additional letter called "scholarship letter" was attached at the bottom of the acceptance letter on my portal. I'm not sure whether they are or are not sending out more scholarships 🤷🏽‍♀️


that's awesome! congrats! i hope they do send out more scholarships 🤞i'm already worried about tuition argh


----------



## Chris W

khare_97 said:


> Just got accepted - from what I gather anytime in the next fortnight!


Congrats!


----------



## angelah

I just emailed Chapman about their plans for the fall semester and here's their response:

"The plan is to return to in-person classes this fall. You can read more on our website CU Safely Back where we lay out the plan to return to campus. Some classes are going back in 2 weeks after spring break. But students have already resumed productions, so we are already shooting."

yay in-person productions!


----------



## llueve

angelah said:


> I just emailed Chapman about their plans for the fall semester and here's their response:
> 
> "The plan is to return to in-person classes this fall. You can read more on our website CU Safely Back where we lay out the plan to return to campus. Some classes are going back in 2 weeks after spring break. But students have already resumed productions, so we are already shooting."
> 
> yay in-person productions!


Thanks for doing the research and for sharing!


----------



## lucychoi97

I just received an email from chapman to activate my chapman account and my chapman email but somehow i cannot gain access to my chapman email even if I set my password. Is it just me?


----------



## anniehope

Hey guys!! Got into Chapman as well as AFI. Still doing my research as I decide which school is the best fit for me. But congrats to everyone, all well deserved!!!


----------



## lucychoi97

Congrats anniehope!! 
By the way for those of you who got the acceptance letter, did you already accept the offer? I am going to accept it but should I ask them about scholarships first before accepting it? Does anyone know until when we can make the decisions? It only says i have to put my deposit in 2 weeks


----------



## mmilk88

lucychoi97 said:


> Congrats anniehope!!
> By the way for those of you who got the acceptance letter, did you already accept the offer? I am going to accept it but should I ask them about scholarships first before accepting it? Does anyone know until when we can make the decisions? It only says i have to put my deposit in 2 weeks


My letter said two weeks as well. I emailed admissions and they granted me an extension until April 15th (it took them a little over a day for them to respond). Worth doing if you need more time to weigh your options


----------



## llueve

lucychoi97 said:


> Congrats anniehope!!
> By the way for those of you who got the acceptance letter, did you already accept the offer? I am going to accept it but should I ask them about scholarships first before accepting it? Does anyone know until when we can make the decisions? It only says i have to put my deposit in 2 weeks


Hi lucychoi97, It seems that Chapman doesn't proactively reach out to students who did *not* get scholarships; they only email students who *did*. I say this because I reached out to Dodge to confirm that I was not being awarded a fellowship / scholarship as I hadn't heard from them and one of the many Chapman emails stated "Fellowship award letters will be sent via email from dodgeadmit@chapman.edu less than two business days after your admission decision."

This is what the Dodge representative wrote to me (bold emphasis mine):

"Congratulations on being admitted to our MFA Screenwriting program! Dodge College offers a limited number of fellowships for students ranging from $5,000 - $15,000. There is no separate application for fellowship consideration. *At this point, all fellowships have been awarded. *We will not know if we have any more funds available until after April 15th. I have added your name to our list of consideration for funds to be evaluated after April 15th. Submitting your deposit should be with the understanding that you are not guaranteed a fellowship for our program.

Any other questions about financing your degree at Chapman can be directed to Graduate Financial Aid."

I encourage you to reach out to them personally for confirmation, but what I understood from this email is that anyone who has not received a fellowship email yet is not going to get any scholarship funding from Chapman (unless / until people with fellowships turn down their acceptance or their funding).

I've reached out to Financial Aid so they can confirm to me that my financial options right now are only paying out-of-pocket and/or taking out graduate student loans.

(Side note: I found it frustrating that the email from Dodge did not explicitly answer my question. They did not say "You have not received a Fellowship." They only said, "All Fellowship emails have gone out." That approach to language doesn't sit well with me. Money is delicate. Students deserve clear, straightforward answers.)


----------



## Krmg

lucychoi97 said:


> Congrats anniehope!!
> By the way for those of you who got the acceptance letter, did you already accept the offer? I am going to accept it but should I ask them about scholarships first before accepting it? Does anyone know until when we can make the decisions? It only says i have to put my deposit in 2 weeks


I already accepted my offer/scholarship and paid the enrollment fee!! I think we have until April 15th to pay the fee and secure your seat in the class.


----------



## harrietb

llueve said:


> Hi lucychoi97, It seems that Chapman doesn't proactively reach out to students who did *not* get scholarships; they only email students who *did*. I say this because I reached out to Dodge to confirm that I was not being awarded a fellowship / scholarship as I hadn't heard from them and one of the many Chapman emails stated "Fellowship award letters will be sent via email from dodgeadmit@chapman.edu less than two business days after your admission decision."
> 
> This is what the Dodge representative wrote to me (bold emphasis mine):
> 
> "Congratulations on being admitted to our MFA Screenwriting program! Dodge College offers a limited number of fellowships for students ranging from $5,000 - $15,000. There is no separate application for fellowship consideration. *At this point, all fellowships have been awarded. *We will not know if we have any more funds available until after April 15th. I have added your name to our list of consideration for funds to be evaluated after April 15th. Submitting your deposit should be with the understanding that you are not guaranteed a fellowship for our program.
> 
> Any other questions about financing your degree at Chapman can be directed to Graduate Financial Aid."
> 
> I encourage you to reach out to them personally for confirmation, but what I understood from this email is that anyone who has not received a fellowship email yet is not going to get any scholarship funding from Chapman (unless / until people with fellowships turn down their acceptance or their funding).
> 
> I've reached out to Financial Aid so they can confirm to me that my financial options right now are only paying out-of-pocket and/or taking out graduate student loans.
> 
> (Side note: I found it frustrating that the email from Dodge did not explicitly answer my question. They did not say "You have not received a Fellowship." They only said, "All Fellowship emails have gone out." That approach to language doesn't sit well with me. Money is delicate. Students deserve clear, straightforward answers.)


Hi guys. I can confirm that I received my scholarship/ fellowship a day after I was accepted into the program. I was also told in my acceptance letter that I had received a scholarship. Hope that helps  (Also I agree, they should have been straight forward when they responded to you)


----------



## Chris W

harrietb said:


> Hi guys. I can confirm that I received my scholarship/ fellowship a day after I was accepted into the program. I was also told in my acceptance letter that I had received a scholarship. Hope that helps  (Also I agree, they should have been straight forward when they responded to you)


Congrats! Add your application to our database when you can.


----------



## harrietb

Chris W said:


> Congrats! Add your application to our database when you can.


Feeling a little silly but I'm not sure how 😅


----------



## Chris W

harrietb said:


> Feeling a little silly but I'm not sure how 😅


No worries. It's the Applications menu up top. Or if you're on mobile you can access the menu by clicking the ≡ button.




The applications page is here: 
	

	




						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




Then click the add application button.

Also here's an old but still relevant article on how to use it:














 How to use the Film School Application Database & Tracker


					Thanks to our many members, the FilmSchool.org Application Database and Tracker consists of over 2,900 applications that date back to 2015, making it one of the most advantageous tools on the website. Its basic function is to track film schools’ rates of acceptance, minimum GPAs, and decision...
				


FilmSchool.org
Feb 11, 2020








4.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: FilmSchool.org Guides


----------



## Chris W

BTW if anyone has questions on how to use the site we have a new help forum here:






						FilmSchool.org Questions & Support
					

Questions and help on how to use the FilmSchool.org web site



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## angelah

Accepted my offer as well! Look forward to seeing y'all on campus (hopefully) !


----------



## lucychoi97

Whoohooo! Excited to see you guys as well! It’s sad that i didn’t get any scholarship or fellowship but still im happy i got in!!


----------



## lucychoi97

llueve said:


> Hi lucychoi97, It seems that Chapman doesn't proactively reach out to students who did *not* get scholarships; they only email students who *did*. I say this because I reached out to Dodge to confirm that I was not being awarded a fellowship / scholarship as I hadn't heard from them and one of the many Chapman emails stated "Fellowship award letters will be sent via email from dodgeadmit@chapman.edu less than two business days after your admission decision."
> 
> This is what the Dodge representative wrote to me (bold emphasis mine):
> 
> "Congratulations on being admitted to our MFA Screenwriting program! Dodge College offers a limited number of fellowships for students ranging from $5,000 - $15,000. There is no separate application for fellowship consideration. *At this point, all fellowships have been awarded. *We will not know if we have any more funds available until after April 15th. I have added your name to our list of consideration for funds to be evaluated after April 15th. Submitting your deposit should be with the understanding that you are not guaranteed a fellowship for our program.
> 
> Any other questions about financing your degree at Chapman can be directed to Graduate Financial Aid."
> 
> I encourage you to reach out to them personally for confirmation, but what I understood from this email is that anyone who has not received a fellowship email yet is not going to get any scholarship funding from Chapman (unless / until people with fellowships turn down their acceptance or their funding).
> 
> I've reached out to Financial Aid so they can confirm to me that my financial options right now are only paying out-of-pocket and/or taking out graduate student loans.
> 
> (Side note: I found it frustrating that the email from Dodge did not explicitly answer my question. They did not say "You have not received a Fellowship." They only said, "All Fellowship emails have gone out." That approach to language doesn't sit well with me. Money is delicate. Students deserve clear, straightforward answers.)


Thank you so much for sharing!! You’re so nice!😃 So if you don’t mind me asking are you still deciding between chapman and afi?


----------



## llueve

lucychoi97 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!! You’re so nice!😃 So if you don’t mind me asking are you still deciding between chapman and afi?


I am still making my final decisions, but I just sent in my reply to Chapman declining admission. Not sure what program I will attend this year or IF I will be able to attend any programs, but I have decided I won't attend Chapman, so I wanted to free up space for the wait list folks.

It wasn't even a decision about Chapman as a program. It was more a decision about student loans and how, after running the numbers, I cannot / will not borrow over $100,000 to attend their program. Does that help?


----------



## eraserheadBB123

Just accepted my offer to go to Chapman in the fall! (unless NYU comes swooping in and whispers sweet nothings into my ear lol)


----------



## harrietb

Hey guys!! I'm going to start a Chapman MFA Facebook page (For all people under the film MFA umbrella)!! if you're interested in being a part of the group join Chapman Off housing and comment on my post! (It's an easy post to spot, I mention that I'm going into screenwriting and a bunch of people commented their programs) So excited to meet you all!! 😁😁😁





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Chris W

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------



## Chris W

How Chapman is dealing with COVID:














 How COVID-19 Changed Film School From Coast to Coast


					Even in the days before the Delta strain wreaked havoc from coast to coast, we already knew that COVID-19 has altered the film industry — and permanently, some might argue. But it’s not just the method of film production and where films are being released that have changed. Going to film school...
				


Alexa P.
Sep 7, 2021
Category: Life at Film School


----------



## Chris W

In case any of you are reapplying.... We're actually interviewing Chapman Admissions the end of October. If you have any questions you'd like to ask them please respond to the thread below:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

Check out our new LONG interview with the Chapman Film School Admissions department:














 How to get into Chapman's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts: Tips from the Department of Admissions (Part 1)


					Rising to number 4 on the Hollywood Reporter's annual rankings of the best U.S. film schools, Dodge College of Film and Media Arts at Chapman University is a hidden gem outside of Hollywood. Notable alumni include the Duffer brothers (Stranger Things), Justin Simien (Dear White People), and...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 4, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## its_me_mari

Chris W said:


> Check out our new LONG interview with the Chapman Film School Admissions department:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to get into Chapman's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts: Tips from the Department of Admissions (Part 1)
> 
> 
> Rising to number 4 on the Hollywood Reporter's annual rankings of the best U.S. film schools, Dodge College of Film and Media Arts at Chapman University is a hidden gem outside of Hollywood. Notable alumni include the Duffer brothers (Stranger Things), Justin Simien (Dear White People), and...
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa P.
> Nov 4, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.00 star(s)
> 
> 
> 1 ratings
> 
> 
> 
> Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


That's such a nice interview!
Thank you Chris!

EDIT: Thank you so muuch @Alexa P. !! I was amazing having the opportunity to hear from the admissions dep!!!


----------



## Chris W

its_me_mari said:


> That's such a nice interview!
> Thank you Chris!


Thank @Alexa P. ! She arranged it, interviewed, and wrote it! She's great!  Also Supporting Members made articles possible so thank you!


----------



## its_me_mari

Chris W said:


> Thank @Alexa P. ! She arranged it, interviewed, and wrote it! She's great!  Also Supporting Members made articles possible so thank you!


Will edit that hahahaha


----------

